# Re-Testing



## BevDaugherty (Mar 8, 2011)

I have received my 2nd call from Ingenix trying to sell code books to my office.  This sales person also said that all coders will be retested with all the changes that are coming.  I asked her where she heard about the retesting and she said it came from AAPC.  I attend all the meetings and have never heard this.  Does anyone know anything about this? or is this person just trying to make a sale?

Thanks, Bev Daugherty


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe she's referring to ICD-10.  We will be tested on this.

To ensure employers continue to have confidence in CPC's ability to accurately code the current codesets, once ICD-10 is implemented (thus protecting all 60,000 credential holders), and that those credentials truly represent one's ability to code under the current code set, AAPC members holding a credential will have two years to pass an open-book, online ICD-10 proficiency test. 

You will be given two (2) years to take and pass, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation) 
There will be 75 questions 
It will be open-book, online and un-proctored 
Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee


----------



## cheermom68 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Icd10*

To maintain certification through AAPC, all certified coders will be required to take an online exam to ensure competence with ICD10.


----------

